
We are no longer cogs in a machine, we are neurons in a brain - cammil
https://letmeexplainyou.wordpress.com/2020/05/16/we-are-no-longer-cogs-in-a-machine-we-are-neurons-in-a-brain/
======
cammil
Just some random musings.

